# wood chips for an electric smoker



## hollistergirl (Oct 14, 2014)

Probably a stupid question but want to make sure, I a Masterbuilt electric smoker and looking for chips.  Most say for wood or gas BBQ's.  Is their a difference buying the ones for a BBQ or smoker.  Thank you


----------



## themule69 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hollistergirl said:


> Probably a stupid question but want to make sure, I a Masterbuilt electric smoker and looking for chips.  Most say for wood or gas BBQ's.  Is their a difference buying the ones for a BBQ or smoker.  Thank you


As long as they are chips they will work fine.

I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome? It would also help if you would add your location to your profile.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hollistergirl (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you, David


----------



## bruce l (Oct 15, 2014)

I have the masterbuilt stackhouse 30in. I purchased the a-maze-n smoker and not use pellets. When smoking. Having to deal with adding chips ever 30/40 mins got old.

Much much better smoke using the pellets for smoke and the heating unit to cook.


----------



## hollistergirl (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you


----------

